# How many Calories?



## enf (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi I am new to this forum so thought id post my diet. I am aiming to increase Lean Mass.

Age: 25

Weight: 205lbs

Body Fat: 13%

Current Diet is......

Meal 1 2 Scoops Mutant Mass

3 Egg Omelet

Meal 2 1 Cup Wholegrain Pasta

200g Chicken Breast

tbsp Olive Oil

TRAIN

Meal 3 USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic

Meal 4 Baked Potato

200g Sirloin Steak

Vegetables

1tbsp Olive Oil

Meal 5 1 Cup Pasta

1 Tin Tuna (Brine)

Meal 6 2 Scoops Myofusion

1/2 cup Oats

Meal 7 200g Cottage Cheese

Any Alterations anyone can recommend?

Thanks


----------



## enf (Jun 17, 2011)

Just wondering how many calories a day I should be aiming for for putting on Mass?

My training Split is.....

Mon - Chest

Tues - Back

Wed - Off

Thurs - Arms

Fri - Shoulders

Sat - Off

Sun - Legs

Cardio is usually 20 mins Post Workout on incline Treadmill 4 Times week


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

how did you check your bodyfat?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

general rule thumb is 16 x lean body mass in lbs so around 3000 cals in your case, may need more if you do increase in stages so 300 more until you notice fat gain when you should stop.


----------



## enf (Jun 17, 2011)

I Checked My Body Fat at Boots. It did weight. Height. BMI and Body Fat.

Im always Hungry Though! I am on Cycle also.

750mg Sustanon Week

300mg Trenbolone E Week

50mg Anadrol Day

0.5mg Arimidex Day

And Yeah My Arms are Still Aching After last session. Think I need a new Split. Any recommendations?


----------



## enf (Jun 17, 2011)

Right started a new split today...........

Monday - Chest & Biceps

Tuesday - Legs

Wednesday - Off

Thursday - Back & Triceps

Friday - Off

Saturday - Shoulders & Abs

Cardio 20 mins post weight training


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

enf said:


> Right started a new split today...........
> 
> Monday - Chest & Biceps
> 
> ...


With this split you'll be training triceps 3x a week. (chest, triceps and with shoulders if you are pressing) Careful you don't burn out.


----------

